# BHM story request



## Ichida (Jul 17, 2006)

I was just wondering if anyone is thinking of posting some new BHM material?

I'm going through a craving...

:eat1: 


Quote: The only thing better than having a gay friend to admire guys with is having a gay friend who is an FA to admire guys with!


----------



## zonker (Jul 21, 2006)

Well, you may or may not have read it before, but I just posted a BHM-to-be kind of story or essay. I'd thought about posting here for some time, but your pleas for something about BHMs really got to me today...


----------



## Browniestuff (Jul 21, 2006)

part two of shifting gears shows a lot more weight gain for the lead character. i'm having a hard time with it, but it should be up soon

Max


----------



## Observer (Jul 23, 2006)

BHM matrerial can be posted any time - but we have no "hidden reserves" of unposted stories.I could, however, migrate more of the older ones.


----------



## Ichida (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer (Aug 19, 2006)

I took a couple of months off from writing but I'm back and most of mine are BHM. See Colin and Christie in the new additions file.


----------



## lizzy (Aug 20, 2006)

Take a look for anything by Big Beautiful Dreamer and I believe Observer had a few or imported them. I've also written one - Fringe Benefits. That should keep you in stories for a bit until someone writes another one.



[Moderator comment: Try a search from the full library screen using ~BHM as a key. The search engine requires four characters and doing it from the library screen gives you resukts from all story forums. You should get over thity responses.]


----------



## coyote wild (Aug 21, 2006)

im working on the sequel to _Madame Bigger_ if anyone's interested...


----------



## genoshatterer (Aug 21, 2006)

Thats great! I loved the madame bigger story!


----------



## Browniestuff (Aug 21, 2006)

i've decided to pass on my shifting gears story. i'm just not interested in writing it even if I had the time. So if someone wants to take it over, go right ahead.

-Max


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 24, 2006)

It seems my interest in writing has, for the time being, dissappeared, but if it ever comes back I'll consider a BHM focused work for once instead of my seeming habit of running mutual-gain stories.


----------

